
Eric Schmidt: Chrome OS is About Breaking Down Walls - dcawrey
http://www.thechromesource.com/eric-schmidt-chrome-os-is-about-breaking-down-walls/
======
samratjp
No sh*t, "When you think about this approach, however, this is the same thing
that Microsoft has been doing for years. While they do not have hardware
specifications set in stone like Apple, the ability to run applications is
based on some set rules in a closed source platform."

Closed source or not, man, Apple is taking a beat on iPhone OS (4.0) like
Larry Ellison harping on about "Microsoft's a monopoly."

